# Weber Sale - UK



## wade (Oct 28, 2014)

Just to let you know that Wow BBQ have a promotional offer on that is valid until midnight tonight (Tuesday 28th October). Using the promotion code "BBQ16" there is an additional 16% off their discounted Web prices. This means that:

A standard One Touch Original 57cm is £114 instead of the £124 using our standard SMF code "SMOKINGMEAT27"

A Weber Smokey Mountain  57cm is £306 instead of the £365 using our usual code.

Delivery is free too.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info Wade.  If someone is thinking of buying a Weber, now would be the time to do it.  I'm just afraid that if I have another Weber delivered right now certain VERY personal parts of my body might just be in danger.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Is everything included in the discount?  Things like heat beads and replacement grills??

Danny


----------



## wade (Oct 28, 2014)

I didn't expect that it would be but I just tried it on a heat beads order and it does. 10 x 4Kg bags = £42.84 using "BBQ16" and £51.00 using "SMOKINGMEAT27"

I think I will stock up with a few more bags


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 28, 2014)

Just what I was thinking!

Danny


----------



## wade (Oct 28, 2014)

I have just ordered 12 x 4Kg bags - £4.28 per bag with free p&p


----------



## wade (Oct 29, 2014)

I just checked and the code is still working this morning


----------



## wade (Oct 30, 2014)

It is still working


----------

